# Has anyone looked at a book called "Sarabeth's Bakery" by Sarabeth Levine?



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

From what I have seen as someone that isn't that knowledgeable about pastry I am wondering how sound this book is?


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

I've never tried her book but I did try one of her recipes which is in Dori Greenspan's Baking: From My House To Yours. Personally, I didn't like how that recipe came out. I am a big fan of Rose Levy Beranbaum and am probably spoiled by the magnificent results I achieve from her recipes so don't go by my opinion of Sara.


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

As a professional cookbook reviewer, I reviewed this book for the Sacramento Book Review back in October and it was probably published either in the Nov or Dec issue. If not there, it would be in the San Francisco Book Review. You can find these on the Web. These are very brief reviews (up to 200 words) but it gives you a good idea about this book.


----------

